# HALLOWEEN - So who here dresses up their pets?



## raSSbot (Sep 4, 2010)

Lets see some ideas!!! 
Its that time again, Iv'e seen some people go all out dressing up their pups / adult dogs. interested on seeing some creativity on here 
I usually go all out due to party invites we annually get, this time I got something in the works..  
This was me last years njoy


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow thats awesome, Im usually busy taking kids around havent dressed up in years.


----------



## raSSbot (Sep 4, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> wow thats awesome, Im usually busy taking kids around havent dressed up in years.


Aww, I know how that can be. Well this year it falls on a Sunday. maybe you and your partner can party it up the night before  
its always good fun and laughs.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Now that is an AWESOME costume!! Love it!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I love that get-up too! Thanks for sharing. Unfortunately, like Angel, I'm usually busy with taking the kids trick'r treating and don't get to have any adult fun. Maybe this year will be different. Who knows!?


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww super dog , how sweet is that


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I usually dress up the doggies and take them out for some fun with my boss' kids! Last year our dogs were hotdog, ketchup and mustard!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

nismo has something up his sleeve lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Didn't do much last year but hand out candy

Here's my pumpkin -


----------



## raSSbot (Sep 4, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> nismo has something up his sleeve lol


hope you share it with us once complete! I'll be working on mine today. should be done by mid next week.


----------



## raSSbot (Sep 4, 2010)

*Halloween 2010 -*

ok finally uploaded a few pics, I know we are already in Nov - lol 
but here it goes. Went as the BIG BAD WOLF!!!  
*n-joy - *


----------



## raSSbot (Sep 4, 2010)

*This was my role for the full moon!!!*


----------

